# Anyone else fed up of the snow?



## alfiethetortoise (Jan 5, 2010)

I feel like a bit of a kill joy for complaing about so much snow, when some people are lucky to get any at all. BUT we have had snow for the last three weeks! And last night, another foot, and tonight, another foot is predicted! I have only had my car out a bit in the last week, and now it's totally snowed in again! And the weatherman says the cold weater (it was -8 yesterday) is going to proably last till mid feb! So all the snow shall just turn to ice and not melt! And there is nothing to do here, because we are still recovering from the horrific flooding which caused total havoc! I sure hope we have a nice hot summer in compensation


----------



## Isa (Jan 5, 2010)

Brooke, here we have a lot of snow too but I am not fed up yet, give me 2-3 more weeks and I will be lol .


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Jan 5, 2010)

We have only had 1 storm here that produced 2 feet of snow , which is a lot for us here in NJ, but I am over it and the freezing temps. I can't wait until Spring!!!!


----------



## York1 (Jan 5, 2010)

No snow yet here in GA. Might get a few inches towards the end of the week tho


----------



## Kymiie (Jan 5, 2010)

Snow here in Mansfield, Nottinghamshire UK

My school got closed and I tripped 4 times (well slipped)

We have 5 inches At the moment

HATE IT!!!!!


----------



## ChiKat (Jan 5, 2010)

Ugh I'm so tired of it too. I can't take my dogs for a proper walk because it's freezing. 
For me, worse than the snow is the fact that it has been SO cold outside!!
It's supposed to snow later in the week 
I can't wait until spring!


----------



## sammi (Jan 5, 2010)

Snow? What snow? Our temps bounce between 60-80 throughout the week 

Don't hate me!


----------



## ChiKat (Jan 5, 2010)

No one asked you sammi!


----------



## GBtortoises (Jan 5, 2010)

Hey Sammi go back to the beach and get burned! I live in the Catskill Mountains of "upstate" New York: 8-10" on the ground and another 4-6" of white stuff coming in the next 48 hours. We're not talking white sand either! It's warmed up alot though. We were actually in double digits (18 degrees) this morning! 
26 degrees @ 1 pm.

Yes, I'm jealous of you!


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 5, 2010)

Oh, yes...I'm SO FED UP!!!  (Sunny days and nights in the lower 40's)


----------



## spikethebest (Jan 5, 2010)

it has NEVER snowed at my house. and if it did, the entire city-- 4 million people will be stuck, no school, no work .... nothing. there isnt a snow truck for 100s of miles. 

i have to drive 2 hours just to find snow a few weeks of the year. 

i love los angeles. what can i say?

and i better not see anything about earthquakes.... those come once every 20 years, and in 1994 when a big one hit, nothing really happened. not a single plate or cup in my house fell and no one got hurt.

so yea, who wants to be a snow bird and travel to southern california for the winter?


----------



## sammi (Jan 5, 2010)

GBtortoises said:


> Hey Sammi go back to the beach and get burned! I live in the Catskill Mountains of "upstate" New York: 8-10" on the ground and another 4-6" of white stuff coming in the next 48 hours. We're not talking white sand either! It's warmed up alot though. We were actually in double digits (18 degrees) this morning!
> 26 degrees @ 1 pm.
> 
> Yes, I'm jealous of you!



I do have to say, it would be awesome to experience "a white christmas", you know? And to have a "snow day" for school [though I'm way past that]. The only thing we ever had were "fire days" [no joke]. If anyone remembers the SoCal fires some years back, they closed schools and some businesses because the smoke got so bad and thick, it was unhealthy to even go outside.

I have never been to New York, but I still think it would be cool to visit and experience weeks of snow at least once! =]


----------



## spikethebest (Jan 5, 2010)

sammi said:


> GBtortoises said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Sammi go back to the beach and get burned! I live in the Catskill Mountains of "upstate" New York: 8-10" on the ground and another 4-6" of white stuff coming in the next 48 hours. We're not talking white sand either! It's warmed up alot though. We were actually in double digits (18 degrees) this morning!
> ...



i agree 100% with sammi. ive only had fire days, bomb scares, and 3 weeks off from the 1994 earthquake (a bridge fell down to the school i went to), but never a snow day. but i heard the snow needs to be a certain height to cancel school. how much is that? like 10 feet? lol. it would be just a few inches here probably....lol.

when we have "storm watch"... its when we get a 1/2 inch of rain in a day....lol.


----------



## GBtortoises (Jan 5, 2010)

Snow or no snow, I'll stay where I am for now-no neighbors, no polution, no horns honking, lots and lots of wildlife, mountains, forest, streams, ponds & lakes. The county that I live in has barely over 46 thousand people within 1,446 thousand square miles. That averages out to about 33 people per square mile. Right where I live it's probably about 12-20 people per square mile.
The closet village is 6 miles away. There's even two, count 'em, two traffic lights! LOL

Oh yeah also no earthquakes, mudslides, forest fires, hurricanes or tornadoes. Sure, winter is a bit long and cold but the more I think about it--bring on the snow!


----------



## ChiKat (Jan 5, 2010)

I'm moving to California. Illinois has done nothing for me


----------



## spikethebest (Jan 5, 2010)

ChiKat said:


> I'm moving to California. Illinois has done nothing for me



you are more than welcome to come! i can help with job placement and finding a decent apartment! lol.


----------



## dmmj (Jan 5, 2010)

I have heard rumors of how do you say? this snow, but to date I have seen no evidence of it, sorry.


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Jan 5, 2010)

It's true, California has an awesome climate. When my husband was growing up in Garden Grove in the 60's, it was quite the happening place--beaches, surfing, hip culture, endless summer. When we had to decide between California and Colorado for where to live and raise our kids, though, it was actually Fred who pushed for Colorado. In the 90's, it was growing but not overpopulated. The traffic actually moves on our freeways. California friends and relatives have struggled a lot more to keep up with the cost of living, especially home prices for anyone wanting to live within a one-hour commute to work. California is still very trendy, which can be fun for young adults, but can result in a lot of peer pressure to be/have/look like that latest fashion. I think drug abuse rates are higher in California--my husband's brother sadly died from an overdose in 1993. I also think the Hollywood Glamor of L.A. is overrated, and has attracted a lot of self-absorbed "actors" to the state.

This is not to say the whole state is like this, or every family. But there were eight kids in Fred's family, so lots of cousins, nieces and nephews, plus tons of former friends and acquaintances, and the overall impression of long-term California living is that (all of) the costs are high.

So there's only a part of me that would trade our cold winters for California Dreaming.


----------



## nearpass (Jan 5, 2010)

Well, all you snow deprived folk...it's been snowing here daily for over a week. Not really hard, but enough to add up. I'm just on the edge of the upstate NY lake effect snow area, so there are plenty of folks just a few miles from here with lots more. It doesn't slow anyone down much here unless we happen to get a storm that dumps a foot or more all at once.


----------



## f burkart (Jan 5, 2010)

-8!! and here in Florida this morning was 37 degrees and i thought that was cold!


----------



## GBtortoises (Jan 5, 2010)

I love where I live but it's one of the most taxed, expensive states to live in the nation. I can live without the snow. Just can't go anywhere until after I retire. Twelve more years of shoveling snow and melting ice!

Just so you know, I'm jealous of all of you wearing shorts in the sun right now.


----------



## alfiethetortoise (Jan 5, 2010)

Yes, it really was -8 yesterday. I managed to getmy car to the zoo, and the penguins were literally skating on their pond  only the tigers seemed to be liking the weather!

It's still snowing here now. Worst floods in 1,000 years, worst snow in 30 years (as in continuous, not depth) and it's only January 5th! And Californians eat your heart out, we had an earthquake in 2007, the Epicentre was in leicster, and i was at uni in Nottingham at the time, it woke me up and smashedmy favourite cup! We are lucky to see anywhere near 30 at any time in the year. Actually, can someone remind me why i live in the lake district?!


----------



## spikethebest (Jan 5, 2010)

Stephanie Logan said:


> It's true, California has an awesome climate. When my husband was growing up in Garden Grove in the 60's, it was quite the happening place--beaches, surfing, hip culture, endless summer. When we had to decide between California and Colorado for where to live and raise our kids, though, it was actually Fred who pushed for Colorado. In the 90's, it was growing but not overpopulated. The traffic actually moves on our freeways. California friends and relatives have struggled a lot more to keep up with the cost of living, especially home prices for anyone wanting to live within a one-hour commute to work. California is still very trendy, which can be fun for young adults, but can result in a lot of peer pressure to be/have/look like that latest fashion. I think drug abuse rates are higher in California--my husband's brother sadly died from an overdose in 1993. I also think the Hollywood Glamor of L.A. is overrated, and has attracted a lot of self-absorbed "actors" to the state.
> 
> This is not to say the whole state is like this, or every family. But there were eight kids in Fred's family, so lots of cousins, nieces and nephews, plus tons of former friends and acquaintances, and the overall impression of long-term California living is that (all of) the costs are high.
> 
> So there's only a part of me that would trade our cold winters for California Dreaming.



rent with a commute of less than 30 minutes = $0
tortoise friendly weather 50 weeks out of the year = $0 
number of drug users in my family = 0 
number of people trying to make it in hollywood in my family = 0
number of foreclosed homes in my family = 0
number of illegal immigrants in my family = 0
student at one of the cheapest university systems in the nation @ $3,000 per year
job market like no other for educated people (your screwed if you just have a high school diploma)
short drive to either an ocean beach, lake, mountains, forest, snow, theme park, sports stadiums, hollywood, military bases....and the list go on and on...

loving every minute that california (southern, not northern), is the best place in this world to live----- PRICELESS!


----------



## terryo (Jan 5, 2010)

Aww...come on guys...I wouldn't trade my city life. I love the change of seasons. I love looking forward to Spring...Summer...and then a white Christmas. Jump on the ferry...shop in Manhattan...see the "Big Tree" ...go to plays...best restaurants....Ahhhhh....the best of both worlds for me. My little Island is like ....well almost...country.....but so close to the city. It's 20 degrees here today...they said more snow coming...lots of big hills to go sleigh riding...then home for some hot cocoa. Thank God I have 5 boys to shovel though.


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Jan 5, 2010)

spikethebest said:


> rent with a commute of less than 30 minutes = $0
> tortoise friendly weather 50 weeks out of the year = $0
> number of drug users in my family = 0
> number of people trying to make it in hollywood in my family = 0
> ...



That's all great! Like I said, it's not all bad.

Talk to me when you have another 30 years of experience there, though...


----------



## spikethebest (Jan 5, 2010)

weather conditions right now.... 4:30pm Pacific Time--


----------



## GBtortoises (Jan 5, 2010)

The closest to 75 degrees that we're getting here in New York State is if you add the temperatures together from the past week!


----------



## dmmj (Jan 5, 2010)

In january and the state I live in I have to wear shorts during the day, it is ok in my book. P.S. I hate the cold.


----------



## Madkins007 (Jan 5, 2010)

We usually have a couple annoying storms a season, mostly marked by bad cold snaps- but this year has been a doozy. Storm after Thanksgiving of over a foot, another on Christmas of almost 2 feet, scattered storms of 2-4 inches and another tonight of 3-6" possible, and only a few days over 25F in the last month or so.

Yes, I am tired of it.


----------



## Italianlnm (Jan 6, 2010)

We haven't gotten any snow yet this year.. It is supposed to snow tonight though. But it only snows once every few years here, and it almost NEVER sticks..

So.., I am looking very forward to the snow. I love it!


----------

